# Lights!



## firefighter1990 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey guys! Has anyone used Ultra Bright Lightz for their personal vehicles when responding to calls? i'm currently a volunteer and we need to provide our own lighting. I appreciate the responses!


----------



## Kevinf (Oct 4, 2018)

They get your time for free as well as pawning off their equipment costs to you? Nice deal for them.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 5, 2018)

it's in his POV, so it's not like he's paying for department equipment.

I have/had both red and blue lights in my car, and I am looking to sell them both. They work great, but I just don't respond from home anymore, especially since I moved.  Now I just do shifts in the station, which is a much better plan than the old "ring the bell and hope someone shows up to drive."


----------



## Peak (Oct 5, 2018)

A word of advice, make sure your department is insuring your vehicle when you are responding to the station. Most insurance companies won't cover any kind of emergency response.


----------

